# good place to get rimless tank?



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

I am looking for a rimless 20-40g depending on the price, anyone has good suggestion on where i should look?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

http://www.aquainspiration.com/

Check them out.


----------



## talon (May 7, 2009)

*AI*

Have a look of their tank.
http://www.aquainspiration.com/


----------



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

their regular tanks only goes up to 11g, and starfire is a little expensive for me on anything larger than 10g


----------



## iBetta (Jun 19, 2011)

why dont you try aquapets/kowloon on steeles/silver star boulevard? they got some nice rimless sometimes


----------



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

i'll go check them out later =)


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Their starfire rimless is priced about the same as you would buy a rimless, I wouldn't consider them expensive at all.


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

check out aquatic kingdom. they'll custom make your tank


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Chris S said:


> Their starfire rimless is priced about the same as you would buy a rimless, I wouldn't consider them expensive at all.


you can order 50g regular glass rimless from John for 200 and starfire will cost 299+taxes
http://www.aquainspiration.com/productdetail.asp?PIN=AT&PNAME=AI&PSIZE=CB904545&PTYPE=Starfire Tank

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

or buy a 20-40G tank and take out the top trim!


----------

